# undercoat



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a coatie but am unsure if he has an undercoat. I think not as his fur is pretty silky. Being as he is the first GSD I've ever had, his coat is the only GSD coat I've ever touched, groomed, etc.

Could you tell from a photo?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If the hair is silky and it parts down the middle of his back, then you have a true longcoat-- without undercoat! Your vaccum cleaner must be happy!!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a coated dog but my carpet always look like he does ...LOL he has a very thick undercoat I have to dump my vaccum a couple of times because of him..LOL oh well wouldn't trade him for anything


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking at the picture you posted a couple of weeks ago, he looks like a long stock coat (Meaning he looks like he has an undercoat.). How old is he?

When he sheds does the hair come out in clumps?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wasn't sure about my dogs either, Dena was my first longcoat. But the first time I took an undercoat rake to her and there were great clouds of soft fluffy black fur flying around, I KNEW.







If he does have an undercoat it should be readily apparent when you groom him.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you use the undercoat rake too much?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03Can you use the undercoat rake too much?


I have no idea. But I can assure you that there is NO danger of that happening in my house, lol!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

My LC did not shed much his first year...but he seems to making up for it this year! I don't rake him if wet but I will my smooth female.

I don't get to it often enough to have ever worried I was doing it too much, just often enough to keep the tumbleweed hairballs away!

Especially with this last blast of heat...if I had a spinning wheel,
I could spin enough yarn to knit some socks or a sweater!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

He is roughly 2 years old.

He seems to shed tumbleweeds! I don't know if I could call it clumps though. His hair does not part down the middle. When he is molting and you pet him, there are no clumps, just lots of long individual hairs. I can however pluck him around the ears and that comes out in clumps.

Below you can get an idea of the non-part (sorry the picture is so blurry!)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This is the picture I was talking about. His coat looks pretty think on his chest like he has an undercoat. This is him right?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Ah, drifting along with the tumbling tumbleweeds . . .


(sounds like undercoat to me.)


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, that's him and he does have a very thick coat on his chest, hind quarters, tail, back. It's when you get down to his sides and belly that it thins out a little.

I think will declare that he has an undercoat.

Thanks all for putting up with such a novice!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'd like to derail this thread just a little if i may...

my boy has a pronounced "bitch stripe" which appeared after he blew his coat for the first time, which was coincidentally a couple months after he was neutered as well. i know that its most common, but not exclusive to females and neutered males, but i've noticed that alot of LHGSD males have it regardless of being in tact or not, so i was wondering if the same rule applies.

any thoughts?


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry what is a "bitch stripe"????


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Link's Momsorry what is a "bitch stripe"????


the tickling of grey hairs down the back.

instead of the sadle or blanket being solid black, it becomes salt & pepper along the top.

example


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks camerafodder


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a pic looking down on Dena's back: 










Her bitch stripe is not that pronounced, but she's definitely got one. This is what her saddle looks like from the side:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^and Keefer does not have it right?

also, at what age did Dena's develop to the point its at now? Tilden got it at 1yr and i'm wondering if it'll continue to change...


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Is this common in GSD???? Do you know why they get it? Is it genetic? Never heard it called that before. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I think it's very common in GSD. I have gone to a lot of dog shows and the majority of them have it. I wish breeders would find a way to get rid of it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder^and Keefer does not have it right?
> 
> also, at what age did Dena's develop to the point its at now? Tilden got it at 1yr and i'm wondering if it'll continue to change...


He does, but not as much as hers:










I can't remember at what point Dena's developed, but it's been the same for quite a while now, so I think she's done changing. She'll be 4 in mid-September. I'm hoping that Keefer's stays the same now that he's almost 3. From the picture he looks black from about the mid-point of his back to his tail, but you can see a little sable hair in there if you ruffle his fur.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomIs this common in GSD???? Do you know why they get it? Is it genetic? Never heard it called that before. Thanks for the picture.


i have a friend that hates the way it looks. it doesnt bother me so much, but if i had a choice i'd definitely prefer a solid black back. ive read about it a couple places and still have not found a direct or common answer. some say its genetic, some say hormonal, i've even read a theory that in the wild - such as with lions - the males with fuller & darker manes are more desirable by the females come breeding time, so translating that to the dog world... when males develop the stripe after being neutered, its a signal to show that they're no longer breedable.

who knows really. buts it definitely a gsd thing. i cant think of another breed off hand that has it.


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

Why is it called a bitch stripe? Do only females get it mostly? I thought all GSDs had it (those that were black and tan). I guess I am the oddball though, I love the bitch stripe and everytime I draw a GSD I include it  Jack's back is all black but the top of his neck and I think part of his shoulder has some silverish looking hair. Does the stripe mean it is all the way down the back or anywhere on the back?


----------

